# Rahmengröße bei einer Größe von 170 cm ???



## NewBiker (22. März 2002)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger und habe mich aber schon bei verschiedenen Händlern schlau gemacht(Frankfurt).

Nun meine Frage welche Rahmengöße brauche ich ?

16`oder 18` ? Bisher haben 2Händler gesagt 16 und nun sagt der andere 18. 
Wat denn nu' ???

Bin 170 cm und ein Mädel.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bis heute mittag weiter helfen


----------



## Kati (22. März 2002)

Also ich fahre einen 44cm=17" Rahmen bei einer Größe von 1,70.
Die Sattelstütze ist reichlich 20cm draußen und mit 0° Vorbau ist die Sitzposition recht sportlich.
Bin aber auch schon 18" Rahmen gefahren, der hatte ein kurzes Oberrohr und war auch gut.
16"=41cm finde ich für 1,70 ziemlich klein!?
Das beste ist immer probieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustek (22. März 2002)

Hi.
Bei Deiner Körpergrösse würde ich einen 17,5" oder 44-45cm Rahmen nehmen!!!
Gruss,
Gustek.
-----------------------------
PEACE AND BE WILD!!!
-----------------------------


----------



## curve (22. März 2002)

wenn du wirklich bike fahren willst, dann gilt immer

so klein wie möglich, so gross wie nötig!

natürlich hängt es stark vom körperbau, d.h. schrittlänge und oberkörperlänge an, aber um dir was an die hand zu geben:

ich würde dir auf jeden fall zu 16" raten, denn ich bin 1,84 und fahre 18". manche "rennradfahrer" wollen mir auch immer erzählen, dass ich einen gröseren rahmen brauch, aber das ist qutasch! am besten also probefahren im gelände.


----------



## NewBiker (22. März 2002)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Ich werde es dann wohl am besten mal austesten
 

Grüße und bis bald


----------



## Tall1969 (22. März 2002)

das ist so:

a) Welches Bike denn? (Hardtail, Fully, Rennrad....)
b) welche Fahrweise denn? ((sportlich, gemütlich)

und dann hilft nur eines: Ausmessen

Was, wo und wie findest Du hier im Forum unter diversesten Threads oder im www, z. B. bei Roseversand.de

Gruesse


----------



## Manitou (22. März 2002)

Wo hast du bisher in Frankfurt geschaut???


Manitou


----------



## Fiese Fresse (22. März 2002)

Tach

wenn du zufällig die neue BiKE in die hände bekommst verlass dich bitte nicht auf diese lustige tabelle die anscheinend nicht wirklich in ihrer kalkulation überzeugt 
wurde schon hier im forum durchgekaut....

hier ist der thread : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15840

meiner meinung nach hängt die grösse des rahmen vom jeweiligen einsatzgebiet ab, deswegen kann ich mich nur meinem vorrednern anschliessen , werde dir erst mal darüber klar was du mit dem bike vorhast und erst dann begib dich auf die suche nach der richtigen geometrie...


----------



## aloop (24. März 2002)

wenn du mit durchschnittlicher position fährst würd ich dir  17" empfehlen  16"  ist wirklich zu klein für dich ausser du hast en 150mm vorbau drauf 
rahmen die klein sind sind genau so unangenehm wie zu grosse !

aber wenn du einen guten händler hast dann beratet der dich eh

ich fahr bei 170cm 17.5" mit 120mm vorbau mit -10°  und sattelstütze 28cm ausgefahren... das ist dann aber schon ziemlich sportlich...

greetz Arne    .


----------



## fez (24. März 2002)

aber lass dir ja nicht einen zu grossen Rahmen andrehen. Im Zweifelsfall nimm den kleineren. Dann brauchst du auch nicht irre sportlich- bucklig- gestreckt auf deinem Bike sitzen.... 

Gruss Frank


----------



## SteffenScott (25. März 2002)

Ich hab mir vor 3wochen auch ein neues bike zugelegt fahr ein 19" bin 1,75m.Also ich würd dir 18"empfehlen,mein Fahrradhändler hat mir gesacht bei 21" das bei meiner Körpergröße nach einer gewissen zeit die Hände einschlafen würden ich hab ihn mal geglaubt. Zu klein is scheiß weil der sattel dann werweis wie raushängt und zu größ is noch beschissener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (25. März 2002)

bei 1,75 !

super


----------



## Schluckspecht (26. März 2002)

Bin ebenfalls 170cm groß, Schrittlänge 81cm, und war zwei Jahre auf einem 18" Hardtail unterwegs, ging eigentlich ganz gut. Hatte mir trotzdem öfters überlegt, ob ein kleinerer Rahmen nicht besser gewesen wäre. 17" ist bestimmt nicht schlecht!
Würde eher die Oberrohrlängen der Bikes vergleichen, da diese sehr unterschiedlich sein können; bei kleineren Rahmen wird der Radstand ziehmlich klein (wenig Laufruhe aber sehr wendig)


----------



## NewBiker (26. März 2002)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Tipps  

Ich habe mir jetzt einen 18'' geholt.
Es fährt sich echt gut.

Also bis dahin


----------

